# voodoo sound for 2.3.4



## weeks52806 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have installed the pre rooted eh09 from this site and now I am looking for voodoo for this version as I already miss my voodoo sound!! If there is one available can someone point me in the right direction? thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

weeks52806 said:


> I have installed the pre rooted eh09 from this site and now I am looking for voodoo for this version as I already miss my voodoo sound!! If there is one available can someone point me in the right direction? thanks


Nothing can be done with this until source is released and custom kernels can be built. Although I think you can load the voodoo drivers on stock kernel with the pro version of the voodoo control app but I can't confirm that.


----------



## weeks52806 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got the pro version and it worked great!! thanks


----------

